# platy without dorsal fin.



## Jeckel (Oct 8, 2011)

so one of the other fish i got today was a platy, i was atracted to the very bright red color and black tail so i got her, then on my way home.. i realized she had no dorsal fin, nor of any trace of one. is there any type of platy that doesnt have a dorsal?


----------



## Jeckel (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I think it may be a birth defect, but I'm not sure.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Could be, could be something chewed it off. Watch the remaining fins for signs of fin-rot and see if anything grows back on top. Or take it back. IMO fish should have all their fins when you get them,


----------



## Jeckel (Oct 8, 2011)

there is no signs of fish rot at all, i think p. is right, but she swims perfectly fine, so im not worried. it looks kinda different, so i like it. i just wanted to know if there was any breeds of platy with out a dorsal.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

There are no known platys without dorsal fins to my knowledge.

If it is a mutation, then you might able to breed this fin out of the fish, and you might be able to make some money selling them. That would depend on your ethical standpoint on selective breeding though.


----------



## Jeckel (Oct 8, 2011)

well, if it is i will definitely be selling them here, a new breed would be nice, she swims fast too. faster then the others.. its odd and cool


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

That's interesting. May not be a mutation at all. Probably just some kind of birth defect. Is the fish healthy otherwise? I had one platy fry that grew up and was missing an eye. Lost it since the day it was born. It was really interesting seeing it growing up with only one eye.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

A birth defect is a mutation. The baby who lost its eye didn't have a birth defect, it had an injury at birth. You can breed birth defects into fry born from the defected one.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Poor choice of words, my bad.


----------



## Jeckel (Oct 8, 2011)

she is completely healthy other wise, she is really fast.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Some birth defects are due to genetic mutations and will be passed to offspring. Others are developmental damage, often due to environmental factors in the egg or in early growth. 
Teratogens cause birth defects. Mutagens cause changes to DNA. Teratogens can be mutagens, but they don't have to be.


----------



## Jeckel (Oct 8, 2011)

She Died. Close Thread..


----------

